# Scammed by Auspharmlabrep



## Dannyjac (Sep 21, 2021)

Not a huge surprise here y’all.
Took some advice from someone on here that suggested this guy for some extraordinary snake oils. Ordered, paid and obviously never got it. Screenshots attached.

Stay safe out there y’all


----------



## mugzy (Sep 21, 2021)

That's just wrong. Who suggested this person to you? Is the title of your thread spelled correctly?

There are no members here by that name. Did you save pm's?


----------



## mugzy (Sep 21, 2021)

Upon further review ozpharmlabrep is a scammer. So who is recommending this email to you?






						Austoids.is shutdown
					

Hey guys, so I've been using ausroids.is for a number of years and they have been great. I've recently learnt they have shutdown/disappeared, now im desperate to find a new source, can anyone PM me and point me in the right direction? I've been looking at ausroids.com they seem to have the same...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Dannyjac (Sep 22, 2021)

PM’d you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keepy77 (Sep 22, 2021)

I got put onto this one too.. but didn't go through with it.. luckily by the looks of it


----------



## Bodyj (Sep 23, 2021)

Wrong ozpharm wickr by one letter !


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 23, 2021)

I don't see any of the Elite members..... or Senior members that I've seen posting here turning you on to these rip off artists. @Dannyjac....did you screw up by leaving a letter out of the wickr address or were you given the scammers wickr handle as you typed it in the App? 
The one off thing is an old trick used by lots of scams. Gear is tough to come by in your neck of the woods. Leaves you guys vulnerable. Would like to know if this was your mistake or if you were taken.


----------



## Bodyj (Sep 23, 2021)

Taken by the scammer by looks of it


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 23, 2021)

Bodyj said:


> Taken by the scammer by looks of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the real one or the scammer?


----------



## Bodyj (Sep 23, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> Is that the real one or the scammer?


My post is the real one yeh


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 23, 2021)

One says lab the other says labs


----------



## Bodyj (Sep 25, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> One says lab the other says labs


Correct and all purchasing is done via session app not through wickr


----------



## mugzy (Sep 25, 2021)

Please post who is recommending this scammer via pm. Also send any and all payment info.


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 25, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Please post who is recommending this scammer via pm. Also send any and all payment info.


Good call and no one should be doing this.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 26, 2021)

@Dannyjac ...you asked for help. The boss asked you to post who referred you to the thief. We have other members we'd like to look out for. You gonna help us out here or are you the kind that looks out only for the man in the mirror? I don't like selfish people. The owner of the board is a pretty busy guy. He's taking the time to work on this...don't sit on your hands to fucking long...


----------



## Newyman82 (Sep 30, 2021)

Yeah this also happened to me about 3 weeks ago . Same bloke. Also was recommended to me by a DM via a “senior member”


----------



## darknation (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## darknation (Oct 1, 2021)

found him ^


----------



## mugzy (Oct 1, 2021)

@OZinPHIL would you care to explain why you are scamming or recommending a scammer to our members?

Would somebody please post the scammers email and where you sent the money.


----------



## AlleyFox (Oct 1, 2021)

Also not a good idea to be PM'ing people asking for sources. Too much risk in getting scammed that way.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## OZinPHIL (Oct 2, 2021)

Who's the cunts here saying I scamming? You cunts ask for a supplier I give you the best one in Australia and get called a scammer because he got hacked and you can't follow directions that he uses session fucking amazing how stupid people are today


----------



## OZinPHIL (Oct 2, 2021)

mugzy said:


> @OZinPHIL would you care to explain why you are scamming or recommending a scammer to our members?
> 
> Would somebody please post the scammers email and where you sent the money.


In a couple of messages I realised I left out the s because of auto words, can't blame me of people don't follow instructions, don't call me a scammer ya grub I'm only helping people but not now ban me ya rickspider fuck your forum


----------



## OZinPHIL (Oct 2, 2021)

darknation said:


> View attachment 13910


Your a fucking clown bud


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 2, 2021)

OZinPHIL said:


> In a couple of messages I realised I left out the s because of auto words, can't blame me of people don't follow instructions, don't call me a scammer ya grub I'm only helping people but not now ban me ya rickspider fuck your forum


I see a ban in your future.

You running your mouth to the boss isn't helping your case at all.


----------



## OZinPHIL (Oct 2, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I see a ban in your future.
> 
> You running your mouth to the boss isn't helping your case at all.


Good shit forum anyway, and too many dumb fucks who can't read


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 2, 2021)

OZinPHIL said:


> Good shit forum anyway, and too many dumb fucks who can't read


Bye Felicia 👍


----------



## Send0 (Oct 2, 2021)

OZinPHIL said:


> Scamming be fucked clown I'm referring to Australia's best fucking supplier tool





OZinPHIL said:


> Good shit forum anyway, and too many dumb fucks who can't read


If you're truly interested in resolving this, the take it to PMs with Mugzy. He is a reasonable person.

Ignoring the accusations, please consider this your formal warning for several rules you've broken over the course of your last several posts.

I recommend you calm down and talk to Mugzy privately.


----------



## MrRogers (Oct 2, 2021)

Whats a Rickspider????


----------



## darknation (Oct 2, 2021)

OZinPHIL said:


> In a couple of messages I realised I left out the s because of auto words


im sure you did


----------



## mugzy (Oct 2, 2021)

Clearly OZInPhil has been scamming Australian members via pm. He has been banned. Please post where you sent the money and email he used.


----------



## Jim_lad084 (Apr 14, 2022)

Is “OzPharmLabs”on Threema legit?? Also goes by “ozpharmlabsrep” on wickr


----------



## Jim_lad084 (Apr 14, 2022)

Jim_lad084 said:


> Is “OzPharmLabs”on Threema legit?? Also goes by “ozpharmlabsrep” on wickr


Ignore this they’re legit


----------



## CJ (Apr 14, 2022)

Jim_lad084 said:


> Is “OzPharmLabs”on Threema legit?? Also goes by “ozpharmlabsrep” on wickr





Jim_lad084 said:


> Ignore this they’re legit


Very, very suspicious!!!  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Dex (Apr 14, 2022)

Damn, I hate to see people get scammed.


----------



## Jim_lad084 (Apr 14, 2022)

Someone’s wrote very suspicious I’m not here to scam anyone I was just verifying after a conversation with the handle I mentioned. He seemed very legit to me or am I wrong here and I’ve been scammed?? I better fuck’n not have been!


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 14, 2022)

Jim_lad084 said:


> Someone’s wrote very suspicious I’m not here to scam anyone I was just verifying after a conversation with the handle I mentioned. He seemed very legit to me or am I wrong here and I’ve been scammed?? I better fuck’n not have been!


You're an idiot


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 14, 2022)

Jim_lad084 said:


> Someone’s wrote very suspicious I’m not here to scam anyone I was just verifying after a conversation with the handle I mentioned. He seemed very legit to me or am I wrong here and I’ve been scammed?? I better fuck’n not have been!


Are you serious? He seemed very legit to you?
You came in and vouched for the scammer. 
You met him in person? Sucked his dick?


----------



## Jim_lad084 (Apr 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are you serious? He seemed very legit to you?
> You came in and vouched for the scammer.
> You met him in person? Sucked his dick?


I saw there was people
Saying there was a similar name spelt different like one letter off who was scamming so don’t be a hero and talk to me like a piece of shit when I’m trying to figure this out.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 14, 2022)

Jim_lad084 said:


> I saw there was people
> Saying there was a similar name spelt different like one letter off who was scamming so don’t be a hero and talk to me like a piece of shit when I’m trying to figure this out.


Trying to figure it out or coming in proclaiming they’re legit literally ignoring every post before yours. 
You sound like a shill so you are a piece of shit


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 14, 2022)

Jim_lad084 said:


> I saw there was people
> Saying there was a similar name spelt different like one letter off who was scamming so don’t be a hero and talk to me like a piece of shit when I’m trying to figure this out.


A lot goes into claiming a source is legit or g2g. A lot more than “I talked to them” or even good communication or even a fast touch down. None of that means a single thing.


----------



## Jim_lad084 (Apr 14, 2022)

Good one bud keep calling people pieces of shit you have no idea about wow you must be going places in life.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2022)

Ted's getting some legit ass, just look to the left and see!


----------



## Jim_lad084 (Apr 22, 2022)

Arrived in 3 business days to! Quality gear as well


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 23, 2022)

Jim_lad084 said:


> Arrived in 3 business days to! Quality gear as well


Oh so you can post the verifiable Hplc reports then?


----------



## Jim_lad084 (Apr 23, 2022)

I’m leaving this forum it’s quality anyhow good luck to you must be so nice sitting all high and mighty knowing everything.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 23, 2022)

Jim_lad084 said:


> I’m leaving this forum it’s quality anyhow good luck to you must be so nice sitting all high and mighty knowing everything.


We don't know jack shit. That's why we're lucky to be in the day and age where HPLC testing is available and affordable to most. There really isn't any argument. Your being defensive is telling. Of what, exactly, would be speculation. 
Your either very sensitive, or not that bright. I don't particularly give a fuck which it is. There's a lot you have to learn. Stay and I'd be happy to force feed you some knowledge.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 23, 2022)

Jim_lad084 said:


> Quality gear as well



Instant gainz after your first pin?

Or do you men free from visible contamination and lots like it might be sterile?


----------



## Btcowboy (Apr 23, 2022)

Jim_lad084 said:


> Arrived in 3 business days to! Quality gear as well


Bullshit, anything to back your shill post up?


----------



## Btcowboy (Apr 23, 2022)

Jim_lad084 said:


> I’m leaving this forum it’s quality anyhow good luck to you must be so nice sitting all high and mighty knowing everything.


Bye bye, dont let you know what hit you in the ass on the way out


----------



## S1mple (Jun 17, 2022)

So is Ozpharmlabs legit? Wanna preset but scared now lol.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 17, 2022)

Jim_lad084 said:


> I’m leaving this forum it’s quality anyhow good luck to you must be so nice sitting all high and mighty knowing everything.


Must be nice that you fukk your tranny dad?


----------



## Ajm1998 (Jul 29, 2022)

Dannyjac said:


> Not a huge surprise here y’all.
> Took some advice from someone on here that suggested this guy for some extraordinary snake oils. Ordered, paid and obviously never got it. Screenshots attached.
> 
> Stay safe out there y’all
> ...


I’m confused why so many people are still going on about it being a scam when someone on the first page legit stated that he spelt the Wickr wrong by one letter, obviously someone has set up that Wickr knowing people will mis spell, or someone has shared around the Wickr knowing that because it’s one letter off people won’t notice it’s not the correct one and is an easy scam. I have ordered off “ozpharmlabsrep” and been completely fine… it’s clearly that this person had contacted “ozpharmlabrep” wether it was accidental spelling or someone had deliberately  passed him the fake one wrong by a single letter. I chose to order through them after seeing lots and lots of positive reviews definitely legit, just need to be careful of the correct spelling.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 29, 2022)

Ajm1998 said:


> I’m confused why so many people are still going on about it being a scam when someone on the first page legit stated that he spelt the Wickr wrong by one letter, obviously someone has set up that Wickr knowing people will mis spell, or someone has shared around the Wickr knowing that because it’s one letter off people won’t notice it’s not the correct one and is an easy scam. I have ordered off “ozpharmlabsrep” and been completely fine… it’s clearly that this person had contacted “ozpharmlabrep” wether it was accidental spelling or someone had deliberately  passed him the fake one wrong by a single letter. I chose to order through them after seeing lots and lots of positive reviews definitely legit, just need to be careful of the correct spelling.


Nice first post asshat.


----------



## Ajm1998 (Jul 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Nice first post asshat.


Hahahah knew some smartass would comment typical on sites like this, that guy Jim was talking about the correct ozpharmlabsrep that has a very good rep on evolutionary.org and is a very trusted source and people were still doubting him I’m assuming that’s why he was annoyed, I made this account purely to comment so I could protect their name as people will search and see this and have doubt and I know for a fact many many people have had success with them and myself too. You think I care that some fat shit called me an ass hat on a website cos my first comment on here was defending one of the best sources in Australia lmao, clearly this site is your entire life if it bothers you that much what my first comment on it was. Don’t even know why you felt the need to be involved if your comment has no benefit to the post what so ever it just makes sites like this look like there filled with people who just want to be smartasses instead of sharing correct/good information. Fair enough to have a laugh but atleast be funny and correct. If you really love this site as dearly as you make out maybe don’t put people off it, people seeing your stupid comment will back away from signing up and contributing in convos if they have to worry some blob is gonna call them an ass hat for their first comment correcting confused information. Anyway now that my self esteem has taken such a blow since a complete blob of a keyboard warrior has called me an asshat I have to go   going off your pics and comments the only thing you lift is burgers into your mouth, ciao


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 29, 2022)

Ajm1998 said:


> Hahahah knew some smartass would comment typical on sites like this, that guy Jim was talking about the correct ozpharmlabsrep that has a very good rep on evolutionary.org and is a very trusted source and people were still doubting him I’m assuming that’s why he was annoyed, I made this account purely to comment so I could protect their name as people will search and see this and have doubt and I know for a fact many many people have had success with them and myself too. You think I care that some fat shit called me an ass hat on a website cos my first comment on here was defending one of the best sources in Australia lmao, clearly this site is your entire life if it bothers you that much what my first comment on it was. Don’t even know why you felt the need to be involved if your comment has no benefit to the post what so ever it just makes sites like this look like there filled with people who just want to be smartasses instead of sharing correct/good information. Fair enough to have a laugh but atleast be funny and correct. If you really love this site as dearly as you make out maybe don’t put people off it, people seeing your stupid comment will back away from signing up and contributing in convos if they have to worry some blob is gonna call them an ass hat for their first comment correcting confused information. Anyway now that my self esteem has taken such a blow since a complete blob of a keyboard warrior has called me an asshat I have to go   going off your pics and comments the only thing you lift is burgers into your mouth, ciao


Evo, seriously you ignorant fuck shill?
GTFOH with your shill ass you stupid cunt. Its obvious you are a cock smoker for this source and most here would agree you stupid piece of shit.
In conclusion, go fuck yourself.


----------



## beefnewton (Jul 29, 2022)

Ajm1998 said:


> Hahahah knew some smartass would comment typical on sites like this, that guy Jim was talking about the correct ozpharmlabsrep that has a very good rep on evolutionary.org and is a very trusted source and people were still doubting him I’m assuming that’s why he was annoyed, I made this account purely to comment so I could protect their name as people will search and see this and have doubt and I know for a fact many many people have had success with them and myself too. You think I care that some fat shit called me an ass hat on a website cos my first comment on here was defending one of the best sources in Australia lmao, clearly this site is your entire life if it bothers you that much what my first comment on it was. Don’t even know why you felt the need to be involved if your comment has no benefit to the post what so ever it just makes sites like this look like there filled with people who just want to be smartasses instead of sharing correct/good information. Fair enough to have a laugh but atleast be funny and correct. If you really love this site as dearly as you make out maybe don’t put people off it, people seeing your stupid comment will back away from signing up and contributing in convos if they have to worry some blob is gonna call them an ass hat for their first comment correcting confused information. Anyway now that my self esteem has taken such a blow since a complete blob of a keyboard warrior has called me an asshat I have to go   going off your pics and comments the only thing you lift is burgers into your mouth, ciao



Come on.  You are using Evolutionary as your reference?  That site is garbage.  How about some N2Guard?


----------



## Ajm1998 (Jul 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Evo, seriously you ignorant fuck shill?
> GTFOH with your shill ass you stupid cunt. Its obvious you are a cock smoker for this source and most here would agree you stupid piece of shit.
> In conclusion, go fuck yourself.


The internet gives so many people the feeling of safety while running their mouth hey, it’s so obvious you’re an insecure scared little boy since you try so hard to act tough with your words. I’m saying I’ve seen positive review after positive review and know people who have had success and used them myself so you choosing to argue that is you refusing to admit I’m right cos you’re a little fucking bitch who has nothing better to do then feel big on an Internet forum, talk that shit in real life to people big boy and see what happens. I’ve ordered off them once lmao cock smoker for them? Just stating what I know is right and throughout the entire process they were quick and assisted me with anything I asked promptly, which is exactly what you will find all the reviews on evo saying and it was my experience too, if we can’t share honest reviews and experiences on here what type of fucking Is the point, is it only whatever you fucken think is right allowed or the actual truth ? to even talk shit like that online is fucken embarrassing involves absolutely no balls to act hard on an internet comment so shut your fucking mouth and learn some respect before someone comes and smacks some into you cos I garauntee with that attitude someone will if they haven’t numerous times already


----------



## Ajm1998 (Jul 29, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Come on.  You are using Evolutionary as your reference?  That site is garbage.  How about some N2Guard?


Honestly appreciate you not acting hard like lifter over there. I wouldn’t have commented and backed them if my experience didn’t match exactly what all the reviews on evo and other sites had stated. Especially in aus right now it is hard to find a legit source that isn’t a complete scam or sending out vials with nothing but oils and all sorts of who knows what, so I thought I’d defend one source I KNOW is legit, if that’s a problem here then I don’t know what say 🤷🏻‍♂️ just because I dont Have lots of rep on this site and haven’t made posts, comments in the past doesn’t mean I can’t state my experience and knowledge. I’m confused does lifter want me to lie and say they weren’t prompt at messaging, and posting and that there aren’t heaps and heaps of reviews stating they’re legit and quality? Plus jim who I’m also defending said his arrived in one of his comments, I understand there’s no way of him knowing so quickly the quality of the gear but it did arrive and from my knowledge of knowing people who have ordered through them I felt I could comment in their defence,


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 29, 2022)

Ajm1998 said:


> The internet gives so many people the feeling of safety while running their mouth hey, it’s so obvious you’re an insecure scared little boy since you try so hard to act tough with your words. I’m saying I’ve seen positive review after positive review and know people who have had success and used them myself so you choosing to argue that is you refusing to admit I’m right cos you’re a little fucking bitch who has nothing better to do then feel big on an Internet forum, talk that shit in real life to people big boy and see what happens. I’ve ordered off them once lmao cock smoker for them? Just stating what I know is right and throughout the entire process they were quick and assisted me with anything I asked promptly, which is exactly what you will find all the reviews on evo saying and it was my experience too, if we can’t share honest reviews and experiences on here what type of fucking Is the point, is it only whatever you fucken think is right allowed or the actual truth ? to even talk shit like that online is fucken embarrassing involves absolutely no balls to act hard on an internet comment so shut your fucking mouth and learn some respect before someone comes and smacks some into you cos I garauntee with that attitude someone will if they haven’t numerous times already


I would never be scared of a shill cunt like you. I would never respect a shill cunt like you. I'd say this straight to your face and you would do nothing cunt.
Here is what a shill does: Makes an account and first post is a positive review on a source= your dumb ass.
You are a clown.


----------



## Ajm1998 (Jul 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I would never be scared of a shill cunt like you. I would never respect a shill cunt like you. I'd say this straight to your face and you would do nothing cunt.
> Here is what a shill does: Makes an account and first post is a positive review on a source= your dumb ass.
> You are a clown.


You know absolutely nothing about me lmao and I can read you so easily talking shit over the internet = weak as fuck and only mouthing off because there’s no chance of getting smacked in the mouth. I don’t doubt you’d mouth off cos your a wanna be tough cunt but I do doubt you’d have any go in you  what so ever, probably been bashed multiple times too so you resort to filling your ego on here instead of real life. Not wasting another second of my time replying to a weak as piss little cunt like yourself trying to prove he’s tough on forums, now fuck off, all I did was defend a source I know is legit why the fuck does it matter that I’m new to this specific site. Does one have to be a member of this particular site for a certain period of time before anything they say is Valid? What a fucking joke even more of a joke then you being able to back your mouth in person. Not even gonna begin to say on here that I’m this and I’m that cos that’s fucking embarrassing done over a comment section, bold to assume someone would say nothing back though, maybe the problem with you is you haven’t had your head kicked in yet because you have no guts to talk your shit anywhere besides on here


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 29, 2022)

The only thing I know about you is that you are an ignorant shill cunt. You have proven that with your posts. You know nothing about me.
Yeah, Ive said stuff to people's faces and perhaps I have been lucky but I have yet to get my ass handed to me.
You are clearly ignorant which in my view also = weakness. I doubt many people if anyone respects you. I think you are a soft cunt and I would definitely say this to your face. If you even looked at me cross-eyed you would regret it you cunt.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 29, 2022)

Ajm1998 said:


> You know absolutely nothing about me lmao and I can read you so easily talking shit over the internet = weak as fuck and only mouthing off because there’s no chance of getting smacked in the mouth. I don’t doubt you’d mouth off cos your a wanna be tough cunt but I do doubt you’d have any go in you  what so ever, probably been bashed multiple times too so you resort to filling your ego on here instead of real life. Not wasting another second of my time replying to a weak as piss little cunt like yourself trying to prove he’s tough on forums, now fuck off, all I did was defend a source I know is legit why the fuck does it matter that I’m new to this specific site. Does one have to be a member of this particular site for a certain period of time before anything they say is Valid? What a fucking joke even more of a joke then you being able to back your mouth in person. Not even gonna begin to say on here that I’m this and I’m that cos that’s fucking embarrassing done over a comment section, bold to assume someone would say nothing back though, maybe the problem with you is you haven’t had your head kicked in yet because you have no guts to talk your shit anywhere besides on here


Forgot to quote your ignorant ass. See above you dumb cunt.


----------



## Ajm1998 (Jul 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Forgot to quote your ignorant ass. See above you dumb cunt.


So me having experience and knowing people who have ordered from them and have received their order and it being quality makes me ignorant how? You just don’t like that I’m sticking it to you about how much of a keyboard warrior you are. You say I’m ignorant when anyone who knows the lightest bit about going someone in person knows never to assume off looks or off anything at all about someone. It’s all mental, that makes you completely ignorant about it because your so sure your what you say you are even though they way you speak and act says the opposite, just cos I don’t start mouthing at people online for no reason at all doesn’t show a sign of weakness it shows maturity and that I’m not a hero lmao like you, I’d be embarrassed to start on someone and speak shit on the internet simple as that, the fact you haven’t realised how weak it is shows how weak you are. To even admit you’ve been lucky too… you probably haven’t had your head kicked in cos you’d be very selective of who you confront and wouldn’t go anyone knowing that they’d go right back at you, now fuck off like I said your annoying as fuck so worried about your tough guy image not gonna bother again with your hard head, you’ll probably do anything on earth before letting me put your fragile ego on show know enough people exactly like you to know that, I’ll let you think your right don’t want you losing any sleep or having a tantrum


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 29, 2022)

Ajm1998 said:


> So me having experience and knowing people who have ordered from them and have received their order and it being quality makes me ignorant how? You just don’t like that I’m sticking it to you about how much of a keyboard warrior you are. You say I’m ignorant when anyone who knows the lightest bit about going someone in person knows never to assume off looks or off anything at all about someone. It’s all mental, that makes you completely ignorant about it because your so sure your what you say you are even though they way you speak and act says the opposite, just cos I don’t start mouthing at people online for no reason at all doesn’t show a sign of weakness it shows maturity and that I’m not a hero lmao like you, I’d be embarrassed to start on someone and speak shit on the internet simple as that, the fact you haven’t realised how weak it is shows how weak you are. To even admit you’ve been lucky too… you probably haven’t had your head kicked in cos you’d be very selective of who you confront and wouldn’t go anyone knowing that they’d go right back at you, now fuck off like I said your annoying as fuck so worried about your tough guy image not gonna bother again with your hard head, you’ll probably do anything on earth before letting me put your fragile ego on show know enough people exactly like you to know that, I’ll let you think your right don’t want you losing any sleep or having a tantrum


I thought you were done replying to me. So, in addition to being an ignorant shill cunt, you are also a liar. You are a mess cunt. You need help.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 29, 2022)

Ajm1998 said:


> The internet gives so many people the feeling of safety while running their mouth hey, it’s so obvious you’re an insecure scared little boy since you try so hard to act tough with your words. I’m saying I’ve seen positive review after positive review and know people who have had success and used them myself so you choosing to argue that is you refusing to admit I’m right cos you’re a little fucking bitch who has nothing better to do then feel big on an Internet forum, talk that shit in real life to people big boy and see what happens. I’ve ordered off them once lmao cock smoker for them? Just stating what I know is right and throughout the entire process they were quick and assisted me with anything I asked promptly, which is exactly what you will find all the reviews on evo saying and it was my experience too, if we can’t share honest reviews and experiences on here what type of fucking Is the point, is it only whatever you fucken think is right allowed or the actual truth ? to even talk shit like that online is fucken embarrassing involves absolutely no balls to act hard on an internet comment so shut your fucking mouth and learn some respect before someone comes and smacks some into you cos I garauntee with that attitude someone will if they haven’t numerous times already


Geez


Who tied your dick in a knot?


----------



## Whoremoan (Aug 21, 2022)

hahaha lifter6973 just stop your embarrassing yourself, were full grown males he was just verifying the lab is legit incase someone stumbled on the thread and thought otherwise


----------



## TODAY (Aug 21, 2022)

Whoremoan said:


> hahaha lifter6973 just stop your embarrassing yourself, were full grown males he was just verifying the lab is legit incase someone stumbled on the thread and thought otherwise


You're*

We're*

Full-grown males use decent grammar to form intelligible sentences.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 21, 2022)

Whoremoan said:


> hahaha lifter6973 just stop your embarrassing yourself, were full grown males he was just verifying the lab is legit incase someone stumbled on the thread and thought otherwise


hahaha whoremoan, just stop sucking your boyfriend's dick and being a shill cunt for a shit source. You are just a bitch verifying that you suck cock and anyone who stumbles on this thread will know it.


----------



## Whoremoan (Aug 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> hahaha whoremoan, just stop sucking your boyfriend's dick and being a shill cunt for a shit source. You are just a bitch verifying that you suck cock and anyone who stumbles on this thread will know it.


good on ya kid 
atleast your tough on ugbodybuilding


----------



## Whoremoan (Aug 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You're*
> 
> We're*
> 
> Full-grown males use decent grammar to form intelligible sentences.


full grown males dont act like woman and grammatically correct everyone 
we cant all be perfect like you sweetheart


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

Whoremoan said:


> full grown males dont act like woman and grammatically correct everyone
> we cant all be perfect like you sweetheart


Can't*

Don't*

I can tell you tried real hard, though!


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 22, 2022)

Whoremoan said:


> good on ya kid
> atleast your tough on ugbodybuilding


You're*


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 22, 2022)

Whoremoan said:


> full grown males dont act like woman and grammatically correct everyone
> we cant all be perfect like you sweetheart


Why are you such a little bitch?


----------



## train4life93 (Nov 25, 2022)

Hey fellas, it is my first post, don't give me shit plz. new to forums. Been trying to find a decent source in Aus, not after actual recommendations, just hoping you guys can help with what I should look out for a possible scammer. I attempted ausroids assuming they were from aus, turned out they weren't and it all got seized at customs. Lost hundreds. Just don't want to make the same mistake again. Any info and help would me awesome. Cheers!


----------

